# Shell Vacations Points & Hawaii?



## rmb (Aug 17, 2007)

I've never posted anywhere other than here on Hawaii, I believe, but I just posted on 'Points' regarding a Shell Vacations Club I'm about to purchase.  I believe the price is outrageously cheap, but I just have some questions and reservations.  The attraction to these points involve the few Hawaii resorts they have.... and specifically those here in California.  I guess the main attraction, overall, is the flexibility the system gives me.  However, if there are any Shell 'experts' out there who frequent our Hawaii area, please advise.  The resorts on Hawaii are impressive, and if anyone has experienced any of them besides the one in Kauai, where we already own the Pono Kai, please give me some feedback on those resorts as well as any info on Shell.


----------



## philemer (Aug 17, 2007)

We stayed at Shell's Holua at Mauna Loa Village & it is very nice & well kept. About a mile away is Kona Coast Resort which is almost as nice. Shell owns, or manages, most of that complex I think. Have you looked at the Shell points chart for prime weeks (Feb/Mar, etc.) in Hawaii? How much is a 1BR in Prime time? Isn't it more than 4000 pts.? 

Phil


----------



## DonM (Aug 17, 2007)

If you do a search next to "Quick Links " above and  insert "Shell Vacation Club" you will get 91 hits of threads which contain multiple posts per thread.

One post that I'm personally aware is pertinent is:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27037

Good Luck


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2007)

The Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy is very, very nice - we stayed there in 2005 and loved it.  The room decor is beautiful, the grounds are lovely, and it's a good, central-island location.  It is more secluded thant the Pono Kai, but close enough to the Coconut Market place and Kapa'a to be very convenient.  The one draw-back is that it's not a swimming beach, but besides that, it's one of my favorite places that we've stayed in Hawaii.

Pictures here - Kauai Coast Resort


----------



## rmb (Aug 17, 2007)

KCR is 4750 Platinum 1 br for a week.  Holua 3850 for 1 br - 1 week.  I believe 5300 for a studio at the resort in Oahu.  I'd never stay at the Kuai Coast simply because I own the Pono Kai just up the street, and the Pono Kai is fine if we want a week in Kauai.

We only go every other year to Hawaii, anyway, so we could have enough points banked from the previous year.  In a pinch, I could borrow a thousand or so from the next year or just buy the difference at .25 per point.  I believe I'd have enough though from the previous year to make up the difference.  Our 'off Hawaii' years would probably be up the coast to SF and Napa and Carmel and Santa Barbara on the way back home to SoCal.

I think this just might work out as I do more research and get feedback from those who have experienced it.  Yes, the mf's are higher.... but the flexibility is something I absolutely do not have with our one week Pono Kai EOY Even.  The 'quality' of the Shell resorts seems to be another plus.  I'll have to see that and experience that myself.  I hope it is true!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, I think I probably sent you an email, as I checked the email before reading here.
The problem we've had getting into Hawaii with West Coast points is the 9 month window as opposed to Hawaii club members having 12 months, and they usually have the nicest resorts all booked by the time we can even look.  That being said, we have used our Shell points with the RCI membership and traded into Hawaii into non-Shell properties with no problems.  I don't know if resale points get the RCI membership with them or not.  If not, you will have to reserve a week in your home club and bank with RCI yourself, then trade.  

Hope it all works out.

Marty


----------



## Harry (Aug 18, 2007)

*We are Shell Point Owners*

We use our Shell Points every year.  We have no problem with the 12 month requirement since we combined Western and Hawaii.  We have stayed in just about every Shell location except in Canada and Napa. Paniola Greens on the BI is one of the best deals going now for points.  Of course, Kona Coast is beautiful and one of our favorite resorts. In February, we converted our Shell Points and stayed at the Outrigger in Kauai.  We also used the remainder for a car rental.


----------



## rmb (Aug 18, 2007)

Marty.... resale point purchases do get RCI membership.

Harry.... what have been your experiences making reservations for the summer months in Hawaii 9 months out as opposed to 12?  That is really the million dollar question, and I've heard from others that 9 months for a 1 bedroom is not too difficult.  Maybe a 2 bedroom is a bit more difficult.

Regardless, I'm convinced this deal for 3700 points will be a big benefit to us and a great addition to our EOY Pono Kai, which we plan to trade in II at least for the next few years.  The Shell points allow for us to secure a 2nd week a lot easier as opposed to purchasing another week somewhere else and depositing, exchanging, searching, etc... = big headache!

Also, the Shell Points give us access to SF, Napa, Vegas, San Diego... all within driving distance from South Orange County.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 18, 2007)

Glad to hear that the RCI comes with resales.  That is a good savings each year, as well as opening up a lot of trading opportunities, as they can search weeks and points on RCI.

Marty


----------



## Mimi (Aug 22, 2007)

With our week ownerships at Kona Coast, we are able to book summer dates two years in advance in our 1br and 2br units.  In our week ownerships at Maui Schooner, we can book 18-months ahead...and we always take advantage of our owner's privilege (thanks to eBay) and request units with the best ocean views! We don't need a trading company...but if we did, it would be Trading Places, not RCI.  (It's only 9:30 p.m. editing time in Hawaii.)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 22, 2007)

rmb said:


> However, if there are any Shell 'experts' out there who frequent our Hawaii area, please advise.  The resorts on Hawaii are impressive, and if anyone has experienced any of them besides the one in Kauai, where we already own the Pono Kai, please give me some feedback on those resorts as well as any info on Shell.



No Shell expert here, but I have stayed at Paniolo Greens (August 2000) and will be back there for two weeks next month (and cannot wait!!!!).

I liked the resort, including the somewhat remote location.  For those going to the Big Island who want to be more in the hubbub of things, they also have a resort in Kona, which is supposed to be very impressive.

I will post a review on Paniolo Greens when I return


----------



## Picker57 (Oct 27, 2007)

rmb said:


> I've never posted anywhere other than here on Hawaii, I believe, but I just posted on 'Points' regarding a Shell Vacations Club I'm about to purchase.  I believe the price is outrageously cheap, but I just have some questions and reservations.  The attraction to these points involve the few Hawaii resorts they have.... and specifically those here in California.  I guess the main attraction, overall, is the flexibility the system gives me.  However, if there are any Shell 'experts' out there who frequent our Hawaii area, please advise.  The resorts on Hawaii are impressive, and if anyone has experienced any of them besides the one in Kauai, where we already own the Pono Kai, please give me some feedback on those resorts as well as any info on Shell.


We've stayed at both Paniolo Greens and Holua multiple times, and love 'em both. And both seem "cost effective" from their points requirements (check out the points chart on the Shell website.)  

               ------Zach


----------



## philemer (Oct 27, 2007)

Picker57 said:


> We've stayed at both Paniolo Greens and Holua multiple times, and love 'em both. And both seem "cost effective" from their points requirements (check out the points chart on the Shell website.)
> 
> ------Zach



The last time I looked non-owners could not access the points chart.


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 27, 2007)

If you check out the Shell vacation resales on ebay some of them may list the complete point charts on their ebay listing.  That's how I found it when I was looking to buy into Shell.  We're staying at the SVC Waikiki Ilikai next week.  We'll post a review when we return.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 28, 2007)

Harry said:


> Paniola Greens on the BI is one of the best deals going now for points.



Paniolo Greens is one of the resorts in Hawaii and the Shell system that is easy to get via RCI when they do their bulk space banks.  We just did two consecutive weeks in September using a fair trader from Wyndham (Flagstaff fixed week #13 - 2005 and 2006).

The MF's are outrageously HIGH in the Shell system.  We did their TS presentation at Kona Coast last month and couldn't believe how much they were.  We figured with our own MF's plus RCI exchange fees, we were close to $200/week better off than owning Shell points.


----------

